# forgot to buy better yeast.



## Robbo2234 (27/4/13)

Got home with a Coopers premium sparkling ale kit. 

but i forgot to buy some us05.

Any one know what the quality of yeast in the tin is like? 
I haven't use tin yeast for years


----------



## Yob (27/4/13)

well at 7g the general thought is that it's an underpitch for starters... as to the health... dunno...


----------



## mikec (27/4/13)

Well you haven't used kit yeast for years, I guess you kinda know the answer...
It will make beer. It will be OK. It would be better with better yeast.

You could always go all out and harvest some of the real yeast from a couple of bottles of Sparkling Ale!
There is a thread on here somewhere explaining how to do it.
There's also an article on the Coopers site about how to do it, but I reckon their method is a bit simplistic.


----------



## treefiddy (27/4/13)

No shops open tomorrow right?

Perfect reason to buy a few long necks and have at it!


----------



## Bribie G (27/4/13)

From a couple of longnecks of Sparkling Ale you will get enough yeast for a healthy ferment (got one going right now) - but it will take about 3 days for the starter to fire up to give you enough yeast. It's easy to do as long as you keep things scrupulously clean and sanitised.


----------



## Robbo2234 (27/4/13)

After i read my post saying i have used it for years, i kinda answered my on question! Back in the car to the shop again!


----------



## slash22000 (27/4/13)

Eh I don't think the Coopers kit yeast is that bad, aside from the fact you only get 7 grams. It's a fast worker, it flocs out well, it's kinda "fruity" ... I don't think the yeast is really all that awful, more the conditions it's kept in, and the fact there's only 7 grams.


----------

